# Amazonia soil ok for shrimp?



## Charrr89 (Jan 12, 2013)

Someone to me that my cherries won't reproduce very well because of my soil.... It kind of upset me but I hear that some people don't have issues... Looking for more opinions?


----------



## CRS Fan (Nov 25, 2008)

Amazonia is fine for cherries or any color morph of them. I have kept PFR's and Rili's without issue for a very long time. 

Best regards,

Stuart


----------

